# Flights from Cyprus to Toronto Canada



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are hoping to move over to Cyprus this year if we can sell our house in the UK! I have 2 brothers in Canada and would want to visit them every once in a while. Has any one ever flown from Cyprus to Toronto? Do you have to fly via Greece or maybe the UK? Any idea on price? Many thanks


----------

